# Hangin' at "The Hemi Hideout"



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

My wife's distant cousin was nice enough to invite us to his brand new, maniacal, man-cave on steriods. This is the second time I've met him and he is a super nice guy. He definitely has an affinity for Mopar and the building had it's own stage and 50's style ice cream shop/diner.

My mother-in-law had mentioned that he had a car collection that we needed to go check out but I had no idea we were in store for this!

Every neon sign you see in the pics are authentic, restored originals.

Enjoy,
Rex


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*More*

.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*One more*

.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

WOW is right!! the 440 magnum had a voice all it's own!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

That is amazing. I had a '68 Charger that I really loved but this guy has a serious obsession. Thank you for sharing.
Pat


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Very Cool ! I love the old Mopars, especially the Cudas ,, Thanks for posting !


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

One more with my beautiful wife


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I was wondering just how long it was going to be before a 2cooler besides me went through there and put it up here... That belongs to my employer and a great friend: on top of my "regular" job, I've been very involved in putting that place together for the last two years, mainly on electrical and other technical issues, and have pretty much been out there every day since groundbreaking.. He's definitely got a passion for them: his car as a teenager was a Superbee with a 440 sixpack: he picked up another one just like it probably 15 years back, but has really taken this "hobby" to an unbelievable level over the last four or five years.. He's at pretty much all of the Mecum auctions, "massaging" his collection.. The neon and other memorabilia has taken off as well, almost all of those are originals from the '30s-50's. He's been a great friend and I'm really honored to have been a part of the project: we had our doubts early on about the scope of this thing, but as it came together it became apparent that we were really working on something special...


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice collection

I've paid to go in museums that didn't have a collection as nice


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Maaaaan I'm diggin the Roadrunner!!

Heckuva collection!


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Way 2COOL!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

I knew I should've listened to my parents and become a Dr. That's some nice cars!!


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

vitamin sea said:


> One more with my beautiful wife


Wow thanks for all the pics! Amazing rides. I don't even want to know what that paint job cost. I bet it is even better in natural sunlight.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

WOW! If you wouldve only put up the first pic I would have said it was a small scale model because of how clean and perfect the car looked. Then i kept scrolling...my goodness!!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

It looks like there's an extention cord plugged in an electrical socket from the floor going into the engines, what are those for?


----------



## BLUE WAVES (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow what a colection very nice.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

That is over the top Cool!!!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Incredible collection. Nice Triumph bikes too. Not to just be critical but the 1969 Roadrunner was powered by either the 383 or 426 hemi, not a 440. But still it's a beautiful bunch of iron.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Battery tenders, very nice collection


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

The floor looked as neat as his collection and them old tractors are bad arse. Sorry Mopars just dont do it for me unless its gotta big huffer on top of it


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

WOW !!!! If he was a friend of mine...I'd name my first-born after him...and ask him to be the kid's Godfather...LOL


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

That is freaking cool. Not that I will ever be lucky enough to get to see it in person but is it in Houston?


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

redexpress said:


> Incredible collection. Nice Triumph bikes too. Not to just be critical but the 1969 Roadrunner was powered by either the 383 or 426 hemi, not a 440. But still it's a beautiful bunch of iron.


awesome Triumph bikes among other things
did anybody notice the classic Evinrude sign?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Great collection, lot of love and hard work there. Congrats to to owner and all those involved. Truly is great.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Shallow Minded said:


> It looks like there's an extention cord plugged in an electrical socket from the floor going into the engines, what are those for?


 Ya, that was one of the first details I saw. It is so he can keep the batteries on a trickle charger. All those suckers prolly crank right up when you turn the key on......


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

adpostel said:


> Ya, that was one of the first details I saw. It is so he can keep the batteries on a trickle charger. All those suckers prolly crank right up when you turn the key on......


Yes they do...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Holy Carp!


----------



## MrOutdoors (Dec 17, 2009)

Very Nice....


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

That's pretty Nice....I Love me A HEMI...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

redexpress said:


> Incredible collection. Nice Triumph bikes too. Not to just be critical but the 1969 Roadrunner was powered by either the 383 or 426 hemi, not a 440. But still it's a beautiful bunch of iron.


Which roadrunner are you talking about?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pics, Rex. That place looks amazing. And with all of those neon signs and colors, definitely a photographer's nightmare.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

redexpress said:


> Incredible collection. Nice Triumph bikes too. Not to just be critical but the 1969 Roadrunner was powered by either the 383 or 426 hemi, not a 440. But still it's a beautiful bunch of iron.


 I guess the factory messed up on the one I drove back then. It had a 440 in it. It was called a 440 six pack in a Superbird.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

heres our blown hemi


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Motor Trend named it "Car of the Year" in 1969.
Read more at http://www.supercars.net/cars/4648.html#wMXGK86j6ZpzQv5b.99


----------



## trophybuck1220 (Dec 23, 2010)

The place is amazing no expense spared not just all the neon but the actual structure itself is just amazing.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't jealous.....


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

I have the sudden urge for a cigarette, and I dont even smoke! WOW!


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 7, 2007)

HC said:


> That is freaking cool. Not that I will ever be lucky enough to get to see it in person but is it in Houston?


Brookshire

Our company did a lot of the electrical and lighting work for both the inside and outside...not only are the cars amazing, but the structure itself is a masterpiece


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

John Hovas?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Those older Mopars are incredible - great pics and thanks for sharing. Love that convertible Cuda!


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

That trike was a charity bike for that was sold at Barret Jackson or a Mecum auction. Saw it sell on the velocity channel at some point. That place is sick! Now if they were only chevy's :slimer:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ruthless53 said:


> That trike was a charity bike for that was sold at Barret Jackson or a Mecum auction. Saw it sell on the velocity channel at some point. That place is sick! Now if they were only chevy's :slimer:


 Yep, it was a charity auction for Curing Kids Cancer. There's another one coming up at the next Mecum auction with a pretty sweet hot rod getting auctioned for the same cause.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Sweet mother of Mopar! Very nice collection indeed!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> Yep, it was a charity auction for Curing Kids Cancer. There's another one coming up at the next Mecum auction with a pretty sweet hot rod getting auctioned for the same cause.


Next Mecom auction is April 4-5-6.


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

********* said:


> I have the sudden urge for a cigarette, and I dont even smoke! WOW!


ME TOOO!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am not really a Mopar fan, but that collection and garage is awesome!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I am a MOPAR fan but where's the Barracuda? That's a WOW collection.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

I think I need a towel........................

that '69 A99 440+6 'runner is sofa king bad ***
Only downer-no 340 A-cars

Vitamin sea should've told me you were a MoPar man

thanks for the poorn!


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

redexpress said:


> Not to just be critical but the 1969 Roadrunner was powered by either the 383 or 426 hemi, not a 440.


You might wanna polish up on that MoPar knowledge, there, Hotrod.....


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I had a 1969 Roadrunner. Bought new from Newton-Smith Chrysler-Plymouth on OST Dr. in Houston. $2880 with a 383. No options. "Slicker-suit" yellow with black interior. Choice of 4 spd or Torque-Flite no price difference. Other engine option was 426, not 440. GTX was a different animal. Yes, the Superbird had the 426.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

One of my hs buds had a '69 charger r/t 440 magnum...still a sweet sound, even if it sounds like ca-ching at the pump nowadays!
http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...rger+R/T+440+Magnum&c=15&sigr=11avd6042&&tt=b


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

I am a Chevy man but that is an awesome Mopar collection. 
I like the floors in that place...what are they made of?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

lite-liner said:


> I think I need a towel........................
> 
> that '69 A99 440+6 'runner is sofa king bad ***
> Only downer-no 340 A-cars


 He concentrates fairly heavily on 440 6bbl or hemi's..


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

MapMaster said:


> I am a Chevy man but that is an awesome Mopar collection.
> I like the floors in that place...what are they made of?


 It's basically a custom epoxy: they lay down a base coat, then brush in the "swirls" of different colors by hand, then put a sealer coat on top..


----------

